# At what age do they stop growing?



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

Jake is 62 lbs at 8 months.. and I just think he looks small... might just be me.. since I do see him everyday. But he stands 22.5" Im hoping he does grow some more though. Since at 16 weeks Allie was at 22lbs (jake was 30lbs at 16 weeks).. sure would be weird for her to be bigger than him.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

boyd didnt seem to completely stop growing until 2 yrs however his height didnt change much after 12 months he just seemed to fill out loads and develop a thicker/fuller coat!!!


----------



## mk9906 (Aug 16, 2007)

Our vet recently told us that Zach will reach his full height at about 8 months and from that point forward he will just "fill out".


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Height usually by 8 to 10 months, depending on how big the dog ultimately will be. My Whippet has not gained any height since 6 and a half months of age, and is now 8 months old and adult height. He will, however, fill out to about 35 or 40 pounds.

Keira (Golden) reached adult height by 6.5 months or so, but is a small female Golden. She has not gained more than a couple pounds since about 7.5 months and is now almost a year old and has to watch her weight bc she becomes fat easily. Anything over 50 pounds is fat on her and shows.


----------



## Me&Ruby (Aug 20, 2007)

I also wonder about that. Since she's not been very well last couple of weeks Ruby weight hasn't upped that much...48-50 lbs, but she's now picking up again.
Other than that, could someone tell us how to measure her height (do you basically take the measuring tape from floor to her shoulder blade?).

Funnily enough, when the in-laws visited when she was 4 months, FiL said, oh, she's big enough - don't let her grow that much more! - after walking with us in the woods one day and meeting two super-sized (maybe over 90 lbs) male Goldens lol!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Just like you do for kids... have her stand next to a wall and either balance a ruler or use a carpenter's level and place it on your dog's whithers (shoulders) and mark the wall with a pencil. Now just simply use your measuring stick or tape and measure from floor to pencil mark. Try to make sure she is standing up straight though... they tend to slouch a little because you are doing all these weird things to them.

I would guess the height at 10-months would be close to finished... maybe only another 1/2" or so depending upon when the dog was neutered... (earlier neutering = slightly taller dog)... however, weight = muscle mass... will continue for quite some time... some say until 2-years, some say 3-years.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I was just wondering the same thing today. Rookie's about 60 pounds at 8 1/2 months. Not sure how tall he is, but I may just go measure him now! I think he's pretty perfect!


----------



## Me&Ruby (Aug 20, 2007)

uh ok cheers! Will do that tomorrow - she's sleeping now .


----------



## Chelsea(NL) (May 8, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Chelsea is 70lbs...she's 8.5 mths as well. Hopefully she won't get much bigger.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Banner just turned 7 months and he weighs 71 pounds. Definitely not fat though, I think it just depends on the the individual?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

nick said:


> Jake is 62 lbs at 8 months.. and I just think he looks small... might just be me.. since I do see him everyday. But he stands 22.5" Im hoping he does grow some more though. Since at 16 weeks Allie was at 22lbs (jake was 30lbs at 16 weeks).. sure would be weird for her to be bigger than him.


Males generally finish up around age three. If he's 22 1/2" tall and 62 pounds now, he'll likely end up about 23" to 23 1/4" tall at age three and be about 70 pounds.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

weight is right 

my 9months old are 90&87lbs but thier little brother from same litter is 58lbs

feed mine goats milk and cod liver oil every day


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Samson weighed in at 56 lbs the day of his surgery. He was just shy of turning 8 months. That was last week. But DH and I both swear he has grown in the past week. LOL He suddenly looks so much bigger. It will be interesting to see if we are right when we take him in to get his stitches out.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Cruiser will be 9 months old and is 72.4 pounds havent measured him for height but he just keeps growing and growing....


----------

